# KL - Bangsar Heights Condo To Let



## brownjade (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi There,

I have just recently taken up a job offer in Singapore, will be moving out of my rented condo in Bangsar Heights. My landlady has been great to me, accommodating to all the fuss I make around the house initially I moved in. She was very disappointed I was leaving sooner thn expected, she is this friendliest and very active lady in her 70s.

My landlady was understanding enough and got the hot water tab fixed in my kitchen and got the kitchen cabinets fixed just before I moved in. Newly painted walls and overall it is a well maintained unit at Bangsar Heights Condo. In return I would like to help this kind lady get someone in soon before I leave the country. 

Bangsar Heights is a perfect hide out from the mainstream hustle and bustle of Bangsar and yet it is in walking distance to LRT station (Bangsar Station), shopping mall (The Gardens Mid Valley). Local food places, park and hospital are within 10 to 20mins distance. Comes with full condo facility, gym, pool, garden, parking, launderette, kiosk, lounge.

Property Detail:

Bangsar Heights Condo
Size: 1600 sq feet
Rooms: 3 + 1 store
Baths: 3
Fully furnished: 
•	Built in wardrobes and beds
•	With cooking stove & newly built kitchen cabinets
•	Fridge
•	Washing Machine
•	Air conditioning (all rooms and hall)
•	Centralised hot water heating (hot water for all bathrooms)
•	Sofa set
•	Dining table
I have had a few landlords in the past and I must say this is one of the best I’ve ever had, and it is almost hard to find one like her in this part of world “if you know what I mean”, but nothing beats the night mare of renting a place and the types of landlord you get in Singapore 

Please contact me ASAP if you're keen 012 655 69 65 - Ajay, will direct you appropriately.


----------



## annie11 (Jun 1, 2011)

you can always try the free classifieds in malaysia.

check
Room for Rent | Cari Bilik Sewa in Malaysia
room for rent | cari bilik sewa condo, malaysia free property rental classifieds , kuala lumpur, ampang, penang, petaling jaya, subang jaya and many more
www.roomforrent.com.my
www.caribilik.net


good luck !


----------

